# kids Clothing



## stephec (13 Sep 2008)

My lad may have been bitten by the bug so I'm after some cycling clothes suitable for a nine year old.

Does anyone have anything for me?


----------



## Willow (14 Sep 2008)

I bought my 10 year old the small adult size from lidl (gloves, and tops) he was well chuffed as the red matched his helmet! That being said my children are tall for their age.


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

If you can't get anything here, try Wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/Cycle/7/Kids_Stuff/


----------



## lifeson (14 Sep 2008)

Decathlon do the full works for kids, bibs shirts gloves even spd shoes!


----------



## Dave5N (20 Nov 2008)

Best options are Polaris or Decathlon. Decathlon sizes can be quite large. Polaris kit is pretty good though.

There are a few other sites, but they can be pricey and seem to think kids don't exist until they are five foot.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Nov 2008)

If you're quick Terry Dolan is selling decent quality size 1 bibshorts for a tenner.


----------



## karen.488walker (18 May 2009)

venussports.co.uk


----------

